# Back from Ouachita.



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I am back from Ouachita.
Total of 14 hour round trip in including 3 hour of 40 mph driving through thunder storms and tornadoes. Heavy construction detours and 43,897 semi trucks on I30.
We did catch fish. I will not have photos until Wednesday since camera is going to computer via Houma LA. Full report and commentary at that time.
You might be surprised .


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> I am back from Ouachita.
> We did catch fish. I will not have photos until Wednesday since camera is going to computer via Houma LA. Full report and commentary at that time.
> You might be surprised .


We regular readers know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't sleep well last night in anticipation of *the Ouachita report*, it's going to be hard to wait another 2 days!
So I guess I'll go fishing to help me wait.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

We're on the edge of our chairs... Hope you had a good time!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Sunbeam,

Not sure I can wait that long. C'mon give us a little more, please..........


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That's just mean, Sunbeam. Throw us a little bone please!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I say he reeled in one with a rod attached!!!! Oh the one that got away!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> I say he reeled in one with a rod attached!!!! Oh the one that got away!!


Thad's be awesome right?

Torture.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pet Spoon said:


> Waiting, waiting, waiting...


I think we have legal precedence to know with you being the mayor and disclose laws and such, just saying.
:camera:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Spent Father's Day with my favorite set of twins at Hot Springs, AR. It was great. 
I'll have to say I know more about hot water, the lives of the early twentieth century elite, bath houses and Slick Willie Clinton than I like to admit.
Did you know that on a clear day you can see 140 miles from the observation tower atop Ouachita Mountain National Park. On a hazy June 17th you can see the top of the next mountain.
The girl’s favorite spot is Fat Bottomed Girl’s Cupcake House in the old down town boutique district of Hot Springs. The calories are knee deep in there.
A few things I noted on my trip.
No one in the Arkansas Highway design department has a straight edge. There is not a total of two miles of straight highway in the whole state. Also there is no money in the highway sign department’s budget. If there was they certainly would buy a few signs. In Texas we are used to exit signs that start five miles before the exit. In Arkansas a 2 X 2 sign with the highway number and an arrow pointing right about 10 feet before the exit is enough to meet code.
The people in Hope Arkansas are Democrats or dim. Or both. 
The twins wanted to see Bill Clinton’s house. So I take the Hope exit (10 feet after seeing the sign) and entered town. There was a local LEO car parked in an abandon gas station. I pull up window to window to ask directions. The glass goes down and there is what appears to be a 17 year old replica of Barney Fife. 
“Where is Slick Willies house,” I ask. 
I get a puzzled stare and an “I don’t have the slightest idea,sir” 
I fight down the urge to say, “Call Andy and ask." Instead I say, “ Bill Clinton’s house.” 
He replies with a giggle and “Duh, I never heard that one before.” 
But he did know how to get there.
It was just yonder to the red light, turn right, go a way to the next light and turn left. Can’t miss it on top of that there little hill. As it turned out the little hill was the far side of a RR underpass but we found it just fine.
So off we go to visit the Bill Clinton birth place and museum. I was underwhelmed. Did you know that Willie’s real name at birth was William Jefferson Bligh III? But that is another story.
Driving up we encountered three hours of 40 mph thunder storms, enough construction to spend the total Stimulus Bill and bumper to bumper trucks on I-30. The five and a half hour trip took forever.

The return trip was south on US259 down though Kilgore and Nacogdoches just for a change of scenery. Drove into a thunderstorm that must have had a rain wrapped tornado in it. I pulled in to the parking lot of a small Baptist Church to get into a lee shelter from the wild wind and five gallon rain drops. 
Those Baptist will be having a fund drive Sunday to replace all the shingles on their roof. I know because I watched them peel off and blow away.

Did I mention that I went striper fishing? I’ll get into that when Carroll and Coyote send me the photos. I did not have a camera in the boat. Mine was sitting at home all week end in that place the Filipino put it so she would remember to bring it.

Photos show most of Hot Springs old down town area. 
The only remaining hot spring. 
Girls taking refuge in the church after teasing some local boys unmercifully. 
The hotel is a typical building of the hotels dotting the mountain sides. These were all built in the Roaring Twenties.
The tower.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Saving the best for last. Killing us with suspense. Maybe he got shut out and won't admit it!!!!! Great pics. Everyone looks like they are having fun.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

The wifed & I used to visit Hot Springs on a regular basis when we lived in Dallas. Some of the best twisty roads to ride on a sport bike. Used to ride up to Mt. Magazine & Mena. Great times.

Ok now back to the fishing. You being the "Mayor" and all....you need to stop killing us with the suspense and provide pictures.

Like others....the suspense is killing me!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

My grandpa did most of the plumbing in the old bath houses. That area is one of my favorite places.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I camped at oachita twice in the past couple years. Never took the boat. No more...sea hunt makes the next trip.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Give Sunbeam a break! With beautiful twins like that he has no time to fish, he must keep busy fighting off those nasty boys!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Give Sunbeam a break! With beautiful twins like that he has no time to fish, he must keep busy fighting off those nasty boys!


Yes. Likely to be many, many, many, uhhh, many many many many nasty boys chasing those girls! haha! Double trouble.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It is Wednesday.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This post is getting a lot of looks,....I wonder if they are fishermen?
Sunbeam those are fine looking hybrids,.... now show us some stripers!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Still await photos from the ******* friend. Here is the two smallest fish that were caught and kept. The Filipino pulled them off the cleaning table to bring home with their "face on" for her grill. These two male fish were 31.5 inches and weighed 11.5 pounds. Photos show before during and after.The Filipino and four teens devoured it along with lots of white rice and calimance lime juice.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Makes the beans and sausage I had for dinner look shabby!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That was just a tease Im sure. Couple schoolies there. We need some of those for our hatchery here.


----------

